# 2 year old AQHA, What to look for?



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I am going to be buying several 2 year olds to start this year and was wondering what all you guys out there think of as the perfect build 2 year old for a ranch/roping all around horse. Post Pics and lets discuss what to look for and what YOU consider the perfect all around QH. I will add some pics of some I would pick out tonight!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont look for many things conformation wise as long as they no serious flaws but I dont have a specific discipline. We trail ride and thats about it. I also, typically dont look for anything below the age of five. I like to work with horses that have a little age but minimal training. The only 2 yo I have ever bought is my SSH. With her I mainly looked for eagerness and levelheadness. I wanted to see how quick she was to pick up on something new and what she did in stressfull situations. I also mainly paid attention to how much she paid attention to me. Like I said I dont look for anything particular in conformation. I do like shorter backs and wider necks on a horse but that is my personal preference.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I dont look for many things conformation wise as long as they no serious flaws but I dont have a specific discipline. We trail ride and thats about it. I also, typically dont look for anything below the age of five. I like to work with horses that have a little age but minimal training. The only 2 yo I have ever bought is my SSH. With her I mainly looked for eagerness and levelheadness. I wanted to see how quick she was to pick up on something new and what she did in stressfull situations. I also mainly paid attention to how much she paid attention to me. Like I said I dont look for anything particular in conformation. I do like shorter backs and wider necks on a horse but that is my personal preference.


 I usually like to get mine at around 2 years old so I can start working them on the ground and get them started right!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I only have experience with one 2 yo. All the other horses I have worked with, well the youngest was 5 1/2 yo but most of the ones I work with are around 8-11 yo that people break in as 2 yo throw then in a pasture and forget about them. I trained for a guy in South Carolina for a few years doing this cause he has a massive amount horses that was never touched and I feared if he sold them as is they wouldnt get good homes. So, I worked and trained and it was mind racking on some of them because your not starting from a clean slate. With my 2yo things went MUCH quicker and there wasnt as much testing and rebellion as with the older horses. Im curious to hear what traits people truly take into consideration with buying.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

High Brow Cat 2 year old. Probably can't get better than this. Low-set hocks, short back, round hindquarters, just a good looking pony. This one sold for $44,000, so he can't look too terrible, haha.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

mine has an appy sire and a aqha dam. I'm pretty happy with her build. This was her last june, she looks even better now.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh vair Oh and bluespark, those are both 2 exceptionaly built horses!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I picked out my long yearling (now 2 years old, got her 5 months ago) I did not get a really good look conformational wise, but I looked for potential, she was an untouchable filly, scared of humans, but I saw her potential to be great. I saw her level head, kind eyes, willingness and stubbornness and the heart to learn new things. She is now a really good horse, we are just working out some flaws, like lunging. Turns out she has good conformation too. I know that she will be good all around horse, doing trails, ranch and cow stuff, gymkanna, western pleasure halter, etc.

She is purebred quarter horse, but not registered.

I don't have a good picture of her recently that I can get right now, so here she is...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like this guy. 

Easy Otie Whiz || Champion Reining Stallion


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would look for horses that resemble these.. but less mature. Of course you will know who they are!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Elana said:


> I would look for horses that resemble these.. but less mature. Of course you will know who they are!


 lol indeed! Hard to come by ones that look that exceptional!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some "ideals" for both the Thoroughbred and the Quarter horse (the breeds I am most familiar with). 

These ideals have physical features that make them long lived for the job at hand and the brains and attitude to "git 'er done!" I want a Thoroughbred that can run fast but is physically substantive enough to do the other jobs they do well such as Eventing and Grand Prix jumping.. Dressage is in there too. 

Quarter horses need to look like they can run very fast for that quarter mile or herd and work cattle. 

Both these horses need good minds and good bodies.

Good luck finding that good horse. They are out there. I got one years ago for $1500 as a two year old... darn near perfect.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is Nbbles picture on her second birthday. I am just going to use her for trail riding, but she's calm and sweet. She has pretty good confirmation.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My filly will likely do some 25 mile endurance rides, hard mountain riding and hopefully chase some cows. She loves herding the dog lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> My filly will likely do some 25 mile endurance rides, hard mountain riding and hopefully chase some cows. She loves herding the dog lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I believe she will have the means to do that too with all the motor in the rear XD


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Customcanines said:


> Here is Nbbles picture on her second birthday. I am just going to use her for trail riding, but she's calm and sweet. She has pretty good confirmation.


She is nice, whats her breeding?


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Her sire is nick eye cody


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I really didn't care about her bloodlines - I was just looking for a horse that would be a good trail horse - Nice calm temperament and good enough conformation to stay sound


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Customcanines said:


> I really didn't care about her bloodlines - I was just looking for a horse that would be a good trail horse - Nice calm temperament and good enough conformation to stay sound


 Nothing wrong with that!


----------

